# Rabbit Dogs



## grouse306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ive been hunting the past couple years with my black and tan coonhound, She LOVES hunting rabbits and grouse, runs through brush so hard at the end of the hunt (earlier today) she came out with bloody ears just smilin and howling the whole time!


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Neal i hear ya i have a beagle thats going on 12 hes been thru hell but hes still running rabbits. He got hit by a car a few years ago but all that did was slow him down a bit.


----------



## scott calkins (Dec 18, 2011)

my name is scott calkins i hunt beagles competivly . i gun and do guided hunts i have been in beagles for 25yrs i have placed dogs inn hunts from texas to canada end every where in between . and ive had many champs. if your wanting a good rabbit dog . ican help and can ask any questions on what line would best suit you for how what and where your gonna hunt the dogs i have at this moment are not for sale but i do know credible guys that sell dogs and give trial of 15 to 30 days to try the dogs. or you go hunt with them and the dog your interested inn any questions call me at 231-333-6667


----------



## stntdbl00 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a beagle I've takin hunting a few times and he won't bark if he is on a scent. I would like to find a place where someone has a bunch of rabbits penned in for him to run. Does anyone know of a place close to bay city? He is 9 months old. I took the dog With no training about a month ago. If not a rabbit run then what other suggestions?


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

stntdbl00 said:


> I have a beagle I've takin hunting a few times and he won't bark if he is on a scent. I would like to find a place where someone has a bunch of rabbits penned in for him to run. Does anyone know of a place close to bay city? He is 9 months old. I took the dog With no training about a month ago. If not a rabbit run then what other suggestions?


Keep getting him on rabbits and if he has it in him he'll eventually start barking on them.


----------



## grouse306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a beagle that we hunt a little bit and she doesnt start barking on trail right off the bat, once she flushes a couple she starts to get excited and really starts to enjoy it, thats when the barking begins!


----------



## MDTH (Sep 12, 2011)

Dachshund are fantastic rabbit hounds


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

My fat old beagle is good in the field (age unknown, she's a rescue) my wife won't let me take her bassets out hunting!

Best rabbit dog I have ever seen was a beagle though, something about a few hundred years of breed developement gets ingrained into them!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Natehazen24 said:


> Jumpshootin, do you know of any Basset breeders in MI?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Did you ever find a pup?


----------

